# IBS only during menstruation?



## anniebeagle (Mar 3, 2009)

I used to have horrible gas-like pains at the onset of my period each month. They were sharp and sudden, and I would have to stop whatever I was doing, grab hold of something, and try not to scream for a few seconds until it passed. I usually passed a little gas afterward. This would happen over and over again until I had a bowel movement. Then, I would be OK for a few hours until it started up again. I complained to my OB/Gyn about it, and she did a laparascopy in 2003 to see if I had endometriosis. I did have one spot, which she removed, but she didn't find much to explain the bowel/gas pains. I continued having the pains with every menstrual cycle (some worse than others) until I got pregnant. After I had my first child, I don't remember having these pains as often or as severely as I did before I became pregnant. I thought maybe it was endo, and pregnancy had made it better (which I've heard can happen). Well, I just had my second child a week and 1/2 ago, and now the sharp, sudden gas-like pains have returned. I went to see my OB today, and she asked if I had ever been diagnosed with IBS. I have not. I didn't think it could be IBS if I only have the symptoms at the beginning of my period (and now, appaerently with lochia as well). So, my question is... could this be IBS? I have never had these symtpoms at other times of the month. I'm anxious to see what happens when I get my first postpartum period. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Oh, also... my doctor gave me an Rx for Bentyl today. She said it is designed for spastic colon. Has anyone else taken this, and did it help? She said to take it when I first start having the pains. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Every woman can experience some GI symptoms during their period. That's very common. Having GI symptoms _ONLY_ during one's period is _not_ common in IBS patients. Many of us we experience symptoms daily. Bentyl is an antispasmodic med and can help with discomfort. I would be curious as well to see what happens after your system recovers from birth and you resume your regular periods.But I wouldn't worry about IBS right now. You have plenty on your plate as it is. So just wait and see what happens.And Congrats on your new lil one! BQ


----------

